# Pc coming up with error message



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello. I need help. I bought a pc on monday from Ebay and it arrived today. I plugged everything in and when i started up it came up with an error code 0xc00000e9 saying something like there was a problem witha plugged in device. I have tried pressing F8 and all that too try and get into safe mode but the pc hasn't even started up properly when the message pops up so i cannot access the root menu. Also i dont have the USB/Disc to start everything over. I really need this fixed as its an anniversary present for my boyfriend. I'm not the best with pcs and google hasnt helped me. I've also messaged the seller for help the pc came with a 1 year warranty. Any advice?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would wait to hear what the seller has to say about it since anything we suggest could void that warranty.


----------



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

I probabaly already did void the warranty. The seller messaged me back saying there was a wifi dongle plugged in and i should take it out and start up the pc. It didnt work. So i tried to flash a windows from a USB but it didnt let me as it came up with another error. It poped up with a blue screen saying, "Sytem thread exception not handled". So now i am getting both these error messages and the seller still hasnt replied with how to solve any of this. I really dont know what too do.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

If yo7 are not concerned with data loss. Then i would recomend you do a clean install of Windows 10 by downloading a new copy Windows Media Creator and create either DVD or USB Windows install disk. If you need help with any of this let us know

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...so-files/35cde7ec-5b6f-481c-a02d-dadf465df326


----------



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have already got a windows on a USB and its a brand new PC so i am in no way concerned about loosing anything as there is nothing there to losse anyway. When i tried to flash the windows fron the USB it just came up with the other error, Sytem thread exception not handled"


----------



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

-Update- 
The red cable connecting too the hardrive was broken so i have replaced but i was still getting the disk error so i bought a brand new hardrive which just takes me too a black screen as the brand new keyboard, connected to this properly clearly broken new pc,now doesnt work so i cannot flash the windows. Any advice?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, when you replace the drive with a new, you will get nothing but a black screen as there is NO Operating System on a new drive.
You need to boot to a external drive that has the install files on to get the OS installed.


----------



## Xero1 (Nov 10, 2017)

See what she means is that she has the windows on a USB, now to flash or install the windows through the USB you need to go to bios and put it so when the PC starts it will run the USB files or windows installation program or whatever you would like to call it. But the problem is the keyboard is not responding when connected to a PC so there is no way of accessing the bios.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

If I was you I would contact the seller that the item is defective and see if you can get your money back. Contact Ebay customer support to make a claim and buy a refurbished computer from a well known place on the internet.

Note: If the seller placed the item "As Is" then there is no warranty on the item.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I assume its a usb keyboard, have you tried connecting to different usb ports. Does it even recognize the keyboard? Have you tried using a usb mouse in thhe ports to see if it works?

Do you have a PS/2 port hat you could try using a Ps/2 keyboard.


----------



## Xero1 (Nov 10, 2017)

I managed to get the keyboard to work now, but I still can not flash windows from a USB as it come up with the blue screen saying "Sytem thread exception not handled" and then it just restarts it self


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Try the follwing and let me know if it works

1. Insert the Windows 10 DVD/USB 
2. Now you will need to left click or tap on the “Repair your computer” feature situated in the lower side of the screen.
3. In the “Choose an option” window you will need to left click or tap on the “Troubleshoot” feature.
4. In the next window you will need to left click or tap on the “Advanced options” feature.
5. Now left click or tap on the “Command Prompt” feature.
6. When the “Command prompt” window (black box) is in front of you write in there the following: “C:” but without the quotes.
7. Press the “Enter” button on the keyboard.
8. Write in the command prompt window the following command: “BCDEDIT /SET {DEFAULT} BOOTMENUPOLICY LEGACY” without the quotes.
9. Press the “Enter” button on the keyboard.
10. Now if you have written correctly the command above you will need to write: “Exit” without the quotes.
11. Press the “Enter” button on the keyboard in order to exit the command prompt window.
12. Now in the “Choose an option” window you will need to Left click or tap on the “Continue”.
13. Reboot your Windows 10 computer.


----------



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

I know how too do it but the problem i am having is the blue screen pops up before we have the option to do anything. So the window logo pops up and when its supposed to go too the choose options menu it just goes straight to a blue screen saying system thread acception not handled which happens before i have the option to chose anything and then it just restarts


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Did you try the following steps. This should resolve that error message and allow it to boot to the windows usb


----------



## Izz26 (Nov 8, 2017)

I am unable to get too step number 2 as the error messages pops up before then


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please try changing the bios settings as in the following link. These steps are same for all computers but the keys to access the bios and the way to configure may be different depending on your computer. If you have a way to create the Windows install disk to a DVD it can be easier.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/install-windows-10-from-usb


----------

